# Mirka Polarshine products



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi folks

Ive recently had delivery of a new product at work, Mirka Polarshine compound. I cant remember the code for it , but its halfway across on their "courseness" scale.

I was wondering what people's opinions of this were? How does it rate for cut next to G10 in your opinion? I dont think its as abrasive as G10, and so not so good for swirl removal. What I did like was the product stays wet unlike farecla ones, so you can work it for a good while and get a nice smooth finish. 

Just looking for opinions and useage tips really.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Are you talking about T10? It´s more or less the same as Menzerna PO85RD3.02 - since it´s made by Menzerna.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Porta said:


> Are you talking about T10? It´s more or less the same as Menzerna PO85RD3.02 - since it´s made by Menzerna.


Had a play with the T10 a few weeks back at Dodo Juice Day, it had about the same cut as SRP! Got next to no correction from it on a Polishing Pad. Was a bit of a pig to use aswell...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Had a play with the T10 a few weeks back at Dodo Juice Day, it had about the same cut as SRP! Got next to no correction from it on a Polishing Pad. Was a bit of a pig to use aswell...


If Porta above is correct (and I suspect he is, as he always has had a good knowledge of Menzerna polishes  ), perhaps you experienced low cut and a pig to use because of some problems with the polish on a particular paint? Was this only on one car Gaz, or several?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gaz you were using C20 and a Menz white compounding pad (against M105 and Fast Cut plus for comparrison) - I suspect the polish had settled and the small shake i gave it before use may have contributed to the results, The level of cut shown really wasn't what i would have expected. I will at some point return to look at this, after fully shaking the bottles.

The Mirka Polarshine aftermarket automotive polish scale goes

C20 - (Course)
F05
T10
UF3 (finishing polish and wax)
Lwax (just a wax)

Fo5 and T10 are about in the same position of the Mirka scale

I've yet to fully play with these polishes, however they are mae by Menzerna, and UF3 is a cracking product (like 85rd with a wax in )


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Gaz you were using C20 and a Menz white compounding pad (against M105 and Fast Cut plus for comparrison) - I suspect the polish had settled and the small shake i gave it before use may have contributed to the results, The level of cut shown really wasn't what i would have expected. I will at some point return to look at this, after fully shaking the bottles.
> 
> The Mirka Polarshine aftermarket automotive polish scale goes
> 
> ...


Now that is interesting! Another line of polishes for me to investigate and play with as well by the looks of things! I'm blaming you, Epoch, when Diane shouts at me for buying more stuff!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I think i have F05 and T10 the wrong way around above but i'll check when i go out in the garage tomorrow 

You know you want to Dave!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

OOOhh VF3 is new i don't have that!


----------



## Roryw (Dec 30, 2007)

F05 is the one I have, says on the bottle its recommended for removing compound marks and blending paints... tbh it doesnt seem course enough to me to properly remove swirls.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Epoch said:


> I think i have F05 and T10 the wrong way around above but i'll check when i go out in the garage tomorrow
> 
> You know you want to Dave!


I know *I* want to, we'll see what management says


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

T10 is a good product, but I will stick with RD3.02 beacuse T10 is about €15 more per bottle...

UF3 sounds like Menzerna APO60 sealing wax. Cut 1 and gloss 5 with carnauba wax. This gives a superb glossy surface when used with a rotary and finishing pad.

How much for a bottle of T10 in the UK?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

It's fair to say it's not cheap and Menz is a lot better value for money (about 50% cheaper)


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I did have the order of T10 and F05 the wrong way around

It's goes like this


----------



## Dav_C (Nov 12, 2008)

I would be more interested in using their Abralon 2000 and 4000 for removing some orange peel from my car.

I noticed that Mirka re-brand the Flex 3403. http://www.mirka.com/mirka_polisher

Most of the time body shop are their customers, and a handful of detailing people.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Dav_C said:


> I would be more interested in using their Abralon 2000 and 4000 for removing some orange peel from my car.
> 
> I noticed that Mirka re-brand the Flex 3403. http://www.mirka.com/mirka_polisher
> 
> Most of the time body shop are their customers, and a handful of detailing people.


They are good, see here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=49643&highlight=fiesta


----------



## Dav_C (Nov 12, 2008)

Has anyone tried Abralon 4000 on a Flex DA? I plan to use it on the Flex 3401 with a 1 cm thick sponge interface pad.

The Flex XC 3401 VRG is a random orbital (3200-9600opm), direct drive (160-480rpm) polisher. Not sure about the throw ('stroke') around 5-8mm.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Aside from the risks in using an electrical item with water!

The Mirka rep told me never to use the 5mm DA mahines for wet sanding as it can cause you more problems with pig tails due to the movement waste material over a large arc.


I have the 2.5mm machine as would stick with the advice given to me however others have used a PC for wetsanding and that has a throw of 8mm.

Worth mentioning, turning of the forced rotation would be a must, but i'd not personally use it for wet sanding.


----------



## Dav_C (Nov 12, 2008)

Actually I've prepared most of the hardware, i want to only reduce (I know it's dangerous remove them 100%) orange peel on my car. However still hesitating about whether the Abralon 4000 is save to be used with the FLEX XC3401 on Speed '1'.

Why Abralon on machine? Because I tried with Meguiar's Unigrit 2500 and 3000 with hand....it took a very long time just to sand a door. Did manage to reduce some amount of peel though. I'm working on a OEM paint from factory, Honda Civic 2008.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

The Flex have a very large throw (8mm?) I would prefere a smaler throw, but I know many who have used mirka P2000 and P4000 with a PC, who have a smimilar throw as the Flex - so give it a try...


----------



## rasamatazz (Nov 6, 2008)

Dav_C said:


> Has anyone tried Abralon 4000 on a Flex DA? I plan to use it on the Flex 3401 with a 1 cm thick sponge interface pad.
> 
> The Flex XC 3401 VRG is a random orbital (3200-9600opm), direct drive (160-480rpm) polisher. Not sure about the throw ('stroke') around 5-8mm.


abralon 4000 are designed to be used on a DA after dry sanding with 1200/1500 disks, to reduce scratches and therefore speed up the polish process as you are polishing finer scratches. These products are designed primarily for bodyshops and fresh paintwork.

We use a 1200 disk to remove orange peel and dirt inclusions, with dust extraction and continually wiping the panel and disk to remove dust(this is what causes pigtails/fish scales)
We then go over the sanded panels with a 3000 trizact pad wet,with a little bit of presta lubrisuds prior to polishing with 3M fast cut.
(there are some pictures of a silver Audi in my pictures that had this process)


----------



## Dav_C (Nov 12, 2008)

With Meguiar's 2500 and 3000 Unigrit papers it's tiring.

Before:









After:









Hence wanted to try Abralon. I have a few pieces of 2000 Abralon in the case that the 4000 cannot remove the orange peel. Due to the situation that I'm working on OEM paint not fresh paint, hence woud like to be more conservative and avoid 1500 or 1000 grit.


----------



## rasamatazz (Nov 6, 2008)

Even on OEM paints a light sanding with 1500 followed by 3000 trizact will remove orange peel and polish to deep flat glossy finish,the level of flatness is determined by how far you want to go with the 1500.
You can use 2000 abralons but the process just takes longer to get the results.


----------



## KenWYL (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi, to add on to Rasamatazz's point... 

Abralon's structure is more meant for re-structuring severe orange peels to more acceptable or OEM-like orange peels due to its sponge-like structure. It is usually used to re-condition surfaces that is already flat for fast polishing also. For deep scratches past the paint layer, it can also help to re-structure the damage so that after polishing, the scratches are less obvious to the eyes.

To really cut and flatten the orange peel, non-sponge or thinner sponge backing structure should be used like Trizact from 3M, Abranet Soft from Mirka.

So as to say, 1500 is a good choice, fast and not to coarse for polishing. You should be able to re-sand the same area up to 2-3 times safely, having said that, don't do it too many times or sand an area for too long, cause OEM clearcoats are not that thick either ..... risking sanding though !!!


----------

